# Réseau WIFI - DHCP - Livebox



## slc51 (7 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,
j'aurai quelques questions à vous poser, j'espère que vous pourrez y répondre c'est assez long : 

Avant tout, je précise que je suis sous MacBookPro 10.4.11. Je me connecte sur le net grace à ma livebox via airport. Tout roule sauf que depuis qques temps qqn a réussi à se connecter à mon insu via ma livebox. Il a craquer ma clé wep je suppose ou autre.

Depuis j'ai changé mon identifiant réseau, j'ai changé mon pass de mon routeur (livebox), j'ai changé ma clé WEP en une clé WPA personnel.

- je souhaiterai désactiver également le serveur DHCP sur ma livebox (j'ai lu dans des forums que de désactiver le DHCP était plus sur et complique la tache des pirates car ils doivent connaitre préalablement les infos du réseau (le mien ici) puisqu'elles _les infos_ne sont plus fournies automatiquement via le DHCP)
Et donc, je voudrai savoir une fois que j'ai désactivé le DHCP, que faut-il que je fasse ? 
Faut-il que je crée un filtrage des adresses mac qui sont connectées à ma livebox ? (j'ai un PC qui se connecte aussi)
Je suppose qu'il faut que je change mes pref dans mon réseau. 
Comment je procède dans mes préférences systèmes_réseau_TCP/IP (là il est via DHCP, je le met "manuellement" ou "utilisation de DHCP avec une adresse manuelle" ? Dans "adresse IP", je met quoi ? Serveur DNS ?

J'espère que j'ai été clair et précis. Je suis plus que preneur pour des réponses claires à mes interrogations. 

Merci je compte sur vous

Je reviendrai vers vous certainement pour d'autres questions. Mais chaque choses en son temps...merci encore


----------



## djm (7 Janvier 2009)

Je doute que ta clé wep soit cracker à moins d'avoir affaire à un champion.
pour la livebox, tes suggestions sont bonnes :
  l'adresse ip de ta livebox est : 192.168.1.1
arrête le paramétrage LAN et DHCP
dans réseau sans fil, active le filtrage MAC et ajoute l'adresse MAC de ton macbookpro (xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx)
  Configure ton macbookpro en manuel :
   ip 192.168.1.20
   sous-réseau : 255.255.255.0
   routeur : 192.168.1.1
   dns : 192.168.1.1


----------



## da capo (7 Janvier 2009)

djm a dit:


> Je doute que ta clé wep soit cracker à moins d'avoir affaire à un champion.



depuis que google existe, les champions se ramassent à la pelle.

pour le reste, wpa est un bon choix. mais il n'est plus si sûr non plus.
filtrer par adresse mac rajoute une petite sécurité.


enfin, conserver l'adresse par défaut pour le routeur&#8230; autant rester en dhcp.


bref : le wep étant une passoire depuis que des outils faciles d'accès permettent d'en cracker la sécurité en deux temps trois mouvements, passer au wpa est déjà une bonne initiative.
un bon pirate étant par nature fainéant (enfin si j'étais pirate, je serais fainéant, quoique je le suis déjà sans être pirate)&#8230; je reprends : devant la difficulté le pirate risque fort d'abandonner ta connexion au profit (et pertes) d'une autre moins protégée.
Il ne tardera pas à en trouver une car si l'informatique se démocratise, la formation des utilisateurs elle&#8230;


----------



## slc51 (8 Janvier 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses.
Je confirme, j'ai fait une simple recherche sur Google pour avoir des infos sur la clé WEP et WPA, et j'ai été surpris de la quantité de sites Web ou d'articles et vidéos et meme tutos qui démontrent que l'on peut "casser" une clé WEP et WPA très rapidement. On fait la chasse aux pirates pour des copies de CD et films, on devrait aussi faire la chasse à ces pirates plus dangereux...
Bref, je confirme encore ce que dis da capo car en regardant mes adresses mac dans mon réseau sans fil, je m'aperçois qu'il y a une adresse inconnue au bataillon ! Vu que 192.168.1.1 était actif par défaut (admin - admin), certaines personnes malintentionnées ont pu avoir accés à mon réseau sans pb. 
Et puis et surtout, comment expliquer que mon téléchargement "s'évapore" alors que je ne l'utilisait pas ? (+ de 50Mo chaque jour quand meme).

da capo, qu'entend tu par "enfin, conserver l'adresse par défaut pour le routeur autant rester en dhcp." ? Je peux changer l'adresse du routeur ? 
Mais si je le fait, il va falloir tout changer aussi sur le PC, et ça je m'y connais encore moins. 
Est ce que Windows XP gère la clé WPA personnel ? Si je désactive le DHCP, qu'en est-il des paramètrages à faire sur Windows ? 

arrr, pas simple tout ça...

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Sidor (8 Janvier 2009)

Oula on va se calmer, il est vrai qu'il est relativement simple de casser une clé WEP mais pour ce qui est d'une clé WPA on va se calmer. Si tu mets un mot du genre "bateau" c'est sûr que c'est simple à cracker (et encore, je grossie) mais si tu utilise la clé WPA de Orange et bien à part si ton pirate a de la chance ou un supercalculateur il crackera rien du tout.
Alors fait ce que je te dis et tu peux dormir sur tes deux oreilles


----------



## michio (8 Janvier 2009)

Peut-être aussi masquer ton nom de réseau (SSID) ?


----------



## slc51 (9 Janvier 2009)

Sidor a dit:


> Oula on va se calmer, il est vrai qu'il est relativement simple de casser une clé WEP mais pour ce qui est d'une clé WPA on va se calmer. Si tu mets un mot du genre "bateau" c'est sûr que c'est simple à cracker (et encore, je grossie) mais si tu utilise la clé WPA de Orange et bien à part si ton pirate a de la chance ou un supercalculateur il crackera rien du tout.
> Alors fait ce que je te dis et tu peux dormir sur tes deux oreilles



je ne suis pas pirate donc je ne pourrais pas te dire si on peut le faire ou pas. Meme si je pense qu'ils en sont capables malgré tout. Que disait-on pas pour la clé WEP....
Une chose est sure c'est que je ne veux plus qu'on utilise mon réseau WIFI à mon insu.


----------



## slc51 (9 Janvier 2009)

michio a dit:


> Peut-être aussi masquer ton nom de réseau (SSID) ?



 Mais qu'entend tu par " masqué " ? J'ai changé le nom SSID. Mais ce nom est visible, si qqn scanne aux alentours pour voir quelle borne est active il la verra. Il ne dis plus si c'est une livebox ou autre mais bon le nom est visible.


----------



## slc51 (9 Janvier 2009)

da capo a dit:


> enfin, conserver l'adresse par défaut pour le routeur autant rester en dhcp.



je n'ai pas pu changer l'adresse du routeur sur la box....

J'ai mis le serveur DNS avec la meme adresse comme le disais djm dans son message, sur mon mac et sur mon pc. Quels sont les résultats si je garde l'adresse par défaut 192.168.1.1 pour DNS ?


----------



## michio (9 Janvier 2009)

slc51 a dit:


> Mais qu'entend tu par " masqué " ? J'ai changé le nom SSID. Mais ce nom est visible, si qqn scanne aux alentours pour voir quelle borne est active il la verra. Il ne dis plus si c'est une livebox ou autre mais bon le nom est visible.


Logiquement, mais je ne connais pas assez la Livebox (ce n'est pas celle que j'utilise), tu dois pouvoir masquer le nom de to réseau dans les paramètres de ta box (http://192.168.1.1).
Je pense qu'il faut chercher dans les menus, probablement dans celui intitulé 802.11 qui permet de gérer le Wifi (et non le menu wifi ; à vérifier).
Si on ne voit pas ton réseau, on n'est pas tenté de le visiter


----------

